

Design Techniques to Simplify and De-clutter Your Interfaces - nreece
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/02/7-interface-design-techniques-to-simplify-and-de-clutter-your-interfaces/

======
danhak
Would be a lot better with some sample javascript.

